# Final deactivation warning



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Has anyone else received this? I tried to mark myself as arriving but the airport pickup area is inside the parking garage and GPS doesn’t always recognize me as arriving. Waited a few seconds and tried again. It worked fine.

I’ve noticed lyft app tends to lag behind GPS. I.e. when I drive across the state line into my market, open the app and go online, it still thinks I am in another state.

I don’t do many lyft rides any more because their pax are 90% short trip no tip ghetto garbage with no bonuses.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Seems to me that is a warning due to customer complaints.

never had this issue. I have 1000 trip in 10 months time and I have never given anything lower than a 5 star.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

reroka said:


> Seems to me that is a warning due to customer complaints.
> 
> never had this issue. I have 1000 trip in 10 months time and I have never given anything lower than a 5 star.


Frankly, you don’t know what you’re talking about. The “poor passenger experiences” are stated in the email as too many cancellations. Period. My passenger rating has been 5.0 for years.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Frankly, you don’t know what you’re talking about. The “poor passenger experiences” are stated in the email as too many cancellations. Period. My passenger rating has been 5.0 for years.


Ok.
I am only responding to what message you posted.
The message you posted does say poor customer experience. All I am saying.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I've had that happen on and off over the years. The app throws up the ARRIVE button, yet sometimes the rider is too far away so it warns you to drive closer when you tap it. I received a warning one time and backed off on how often I chose to ARRIVE ANYWAY.

Fortunately the app bugs me less with this message these days. One strategy to avoid deactivation might be to not finger the arrive anyway button and instead message the rider you are there. Then mark as arrived once the pax shows at your car. I realize that puts the kybosh on the waiting timer but its all I got.

It's a shame that too many drivers doing hard shuffles are likely why Lyft clamped down. And of course they over did it.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> I've had that happen on and off over the years. The app throws up the ARRIVE button, yet sometimes the rider is too far away so it warns you to drive closer when you tap it. I received a warning one time and backed off on how often I chose to ARRIVE ANYWAY.
> 
> Fortunately the app bugs me less with this message these days. One strategy to avoid deactivation might be to not finger the arrive anyway button and instead message the rider you are there. Then mark as arrived once the pax shows at your car. I realize that puts the kybosh on the waiting timer but its all I got.
> 
> It's a shame that too many drivers doing hard shuffles are likely why Lyft clamped down. And of course they over did it.


I beta test the app and tbh the updates they have been pushing out to us are not the best the gps is not as fast or as accurate as it was 6 months ago.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

reroka said:


> Seems to me that is a warning due to customer complaints.
> 
> never had this issue. I have 1000 trip in 10 months time and I have never given anything lower than a 5 star.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I've had that happen on and off over the years. The app throws up the ARRIVE button, yet sometimes the rider is too far away so it warns you to drive closer when you tap it. I received a warning one time and backed off on how often I chose to ARRIVE ANYWAY.
> 
> Fortunately the app bugs me less with this message these days. One strategy to avoid deactivation might be to not finger the arrive anyway button and instead message the rider you are there. Then mark as arrived once the pax shows at your car. I realize that puts the kybosh on the waiting timer but its all I got.
> 
> It's a shame that too many drivers doing hard shuffles are likely why Lyft clamped down. And of course they over did it.


Lyfts gps has always been garbage to me
Stopping you from arriving and
dropping even during rides
Waze never gets lost on my phone


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> The app throws up the ARRIVE button, yet sometimes the rider is too far away so it warns you to drive closer when you tap it. I received a warning one time and backed off on how often I chose to ARRIVE ANYWAY.


I've experienced this a handful of times at certain apartment complexes. The pin on the app is at the leasing office at the very front, but the rider is waiting all the way at the back end of the complex which can be as far as a half mile away. I always get that warning when that happens and tap ARRIVE ANYWAY every time. Haven't received any further threatening warnings as of yet.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes i have seen this 10 or 50 times . I strongly suggest you call lyft tell them the gps is totally f up in that area .
Get it noted . Call them everytime i know it sucks . And stop doing airport pick ups . short rides pay better no dead heading home . Unless yout airport pax are actually tipping its 5050 here . If i decline all trips except to a city i know they have a bit more money i excpect the tipping to go to 80 % and its worth it .10 or 15 bucks per pax


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I've had that happen on and off over the years. The app throws up the ARRIVE button, yet sometimes the rider is too far away so it warns you to drive closer when you tap it. I received a warning one time and backed off on how often I chose to ARRIVE ANYWAY.
> 
> Fortunately the app bugs me less with this message these days. One strategy to avoid deactivation might be to not finger the arrive anyway button and instead message the rider you are there. Then mark as arrived once the pax shows at your car. I realize that puts the kybosh on the waiting timer but its all I got.
> 
> It's a shame that too many drivers doing hard shuffles are likely why Lyft clamped down. And of course they over did it.


Lyft shuffle is $2 here. You have to be insane to want to shuffle.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Be Right There said:


> I've experienced this a handful of times at certain apartment complexes. The pin on the app is at the leasing office at the very front, but the rider is waiting all the way at the back end of the complex which can be as far as a half mile away. I always get that warning when that happens and tap ARRIVE ANYWAY every time. Haven't received any further threatening warnings as of yet.


When you’re offline, take a look at account status. I just found out they are threatening the same thing as the OP. The look back is 50 trips.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Has anyone else received this? I tried to mark myself as arriving but the airport pickup area is inside the parking garage and GPS doesn’t always recognize me as arriving. Waited a few seconds and tried again. It worked fine.
> 
> I’ve noticed lyft app tends to lag behind GPS. I.e. when I drive across the state line into my market, open the app and go online, it still thinks I am in another state.
> 
> ...


Check that your GPS module in your phone is working ok. I.e. check it on Google Maps and see if it says you are where you actually are.

I have gone through 5 or 6 phones over the years and the GPS module is always the first thing to crap out.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

reroka said:


> The message you posted does say poor customer experience.


Rookie error. Never take any content in messages from Lyft or Uber as factual or accurate.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Rookie error. Never take any content in messages from Lyft or Uber as factual or accurate.


Rookies haven’t figured out yet that Lyft uses terms like “driving score” and “poor passenger experiences” to make you think you are bad driver or passengers don’t like you. In reality we are just smart enough not to take their garbage rides.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

After 5 years of Lyft, and making no changes to how I operate, I've gotten three similar warnings in the last 6 months. Not indicating a "final" warning like OP's but a similar "...may lead to deactivation" warning.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Check that your GPS module in your phone is working ok. I.e. check it on Google Maps and see if it says you are where you actually are.
> 
> I have gone through 5 or 6 phones over the years and the GPS module is always the first thing to crap out.


Wow. I keep phones for a long time. Didn’t know this was a thing. 

I’m using a 2nd gen iPad Pro 12.9” that is pretty old. I wonder how i can test if the module is working properly.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Wow. I keep phones for a long time. Didn’t know this was a thing.
> 
> I’m using a 2nd gen iPad Pro 12.9” that is pretty old. I wonder how i can test if the module is working properly.


The best way si just to go into Google Maps or similar and see if the location shown as yours is actually where you are. If the blue dot in Google Maps is exactly where you are, then the GPS is working ok. When GPS goes bad it will start by showing you a few dozen feet from where you are, then it will start putting you on the next street over and the accuracy gets progressively worse.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I would write lyft back and explain the problem and rohit should retread the warnings


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

If Lyft deactivates you, would that not really be a blessing in disguise?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> I would write lyft back and explain the problem and rohit *Rovil* should retread the warnings


Rovil not Rohit for Lyft. 

Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin who works for Lyft.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

This is why all rideshare needs a min 9 dollar charge per customer and that round trip down the street to the store now cost 16 dollars. It stops so much of the bs runs. They will walk.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Buckiemohawk said:


> This is why all rideshare needs a min 9 dollar charge per customer and that round trip down the street to the store now cost 16 dollars. It stops so much of the bs runs. They will walk.


I agree but Uber/Lyft will never do this because they are making more profit on the short rides... they charge rider 7-8$ and you get 3-4.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

thats why i dont do them


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Has anyone else received this? I tried to mark myself as arriving but the airport pickup area is inside the parking garage and GPS doesn’t always recognize me as arriving. Waited a few seconds and tried again. It worked fine.
> 
> I’ve noticed lyft app tends to lag behind GPS. I.e. when I drive across the state line into my market, open the app and go online, it still thinks I am in another state.
> 
> I don’t do many lyft rides any more because their pax are 90% short trip no tip ghetto garbage with no bonuses.


I've done over 12,000 Uber trips, and never saw that screen. Just be nice to everyone, no matter they are grumpy or you like them or not.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've done over 12,000 Uber trips, and never saw that screen. Just be nice to everyone, no matter they are grumpy or you like them or not.


This is discussion about the Lyft app.


----------

